# The prize gets a prize



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Just a good spot for a good shot enjoy


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

Man your getting good shots! I bet if you've been pelting those suckers you'd have enough fur for a cool ammo pouch or a coat or something  I'm up in Alaska, If I had a cool squirrel fur hat or squirrel fur mittens I wouldn't be out of place. Thanx for the pic. I like that frame, does bill sell those or was he making them just for the prizes? Also, I'm stuck indoors this winter and the pictures and stories are a breath of fresh air. I cant leave the house till spring but I'm going to have somebody come over and help me get together my pics and the few hunting videos from this fall and last spring. Seeing other peoples succeses hunting with a slingshot gives me something to look forward to a few months from now


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice shooting.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

The look on its face...he KNOWS he's delicious...


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

nice shot !

i dont recognize that slingshot, where did you get it ?


----------

